# Logiciel prise de notes cours, conférences, croquis etc



## fgfdgd (9 Juin 2019)

Bonjour à tou.es,
Par curiosité je voudrais savoir sur quelle application travaillez-vous au quotidien pour vos prises de notes, vos cours, les hiérarchiser, dessiner des croquis, des ébauches et les mettre en formes.
Votre application est-elle irréprochable ou comptez-vous en changer ?
Dans quel domaine travaillez-vous ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (9 Juin 2019)

J'utilise Nebo car c'est le seul qui me permet de retranscrire mon écriture manuscrite.

J'en suis pleinement satisfait, ça fait le job comme on dit.

Il est possible de créer des dossiers en fonction des besoins spécifiques et d'avoir du papier virtuellement illimité.

J'exporte ensuite mes textes très facilement via un copier-coller ou en PDF, mais il y a plein d'autres possibilités.

Je suis graphiste et je travaille avec un iPad Pro 12 pouces.

https://www.myscript.com/fr/nebo


----------



## Petidej (9 Juin 2019)

Les références sur la prise de note sont les apps Notability, GoodNotes 4 ou 5, NotePlus .... je les ai mis dans l’ordre de mes préférences sachant qu’en plus Notability devrais faire un update dans quelque temps qui le rendrais meilleur sur les formes géométriques etc...


----------



## Chris K (9 Juin 2019)

J’utilise un iPad Pro et son pencil. Aussi j’ai tendance à préférer les logiciels de prise de notes prenant en charge cet accessoire.

L’application Notes d’Apple pour les prises de notes courtes, voir même des croquis simples ;
GoodNotes (qui permet de faire des recherches sur de notes manuscrites) pour des prises de notes plus volumineuses et qui ont besoin d’être organisées ;
À l’occasion Nebo comme @gwen ;
Pour des travaux conséquents qui nécessitent d’organiser ses idées, j’utilise MindNode ;
J’utilises donc plusieurs logiciels différents.


----------



## fgfdgd (11 Juin 2019)

gwen a dit:


> J'utilise Nebo car c'est le seul qui me permet de retranscrire mon écriture manuscrite.
> 
> J'en suis pleinement satisfait, ça fait le job comme on dit.
> 
> ...



Nebo m’intéresse, les notes peuvent-elles se synchroniser avec l’iCloud ? Peut-on print et exporter en format A4? 

Personne n’a l’air d’utiliser Onenote étonnant ...


----------



## Petidej (14 Juin 2019)

Pour avoir essayé Neto, je lui préféré NOTABILITY voir GOODNOTES 4, en ce qui concerne la reconnaissance de mon écriture les plus performant son dans l’ordre inscrit plus haut, Notability avec son update en 9.0 devient aussi complet que GoodNotes 4 avec l’ergonomie en plus je trouve, mais bon ça c’est personnel. 
Pour ce qui est de prendre des notes, cours, ou autre et je n’ai pas d’actions et encore une fois pour les avoirs testé tous y compris NEBO, je préfère NOTABILITY. Ces deux apps ont la synchronisation avec iCloud bien sûr ainsi qu’avec Dropbox ou Google drive...
Voilà mon opinion si ça peut t’aider...


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Juin 2019)

Je viens de tester NEBO qui me plait bien rapport à sa réactivité à transformer en instantané l'écriture manuscrite...Et quasiment sans erreur: C'est impressionnant !
NOTABILITY est plus abouti pour le mélange et le positionnement des types de saisies mais la transformation d'écriture n'est pas aussi aboutie et n'est surtout pas instantanée ce qui est préjudiciable aux vérifications/corrections.
Par contre quand avec NEBO j'envoie la page par mail au format Word je l'entend partir mais le mail n'arrive pas à destination ??


----------



## fgfdgd (15 Juin 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je viens de tester NEBO qui me plait bien rapport à sa réactivité à transformer en instantané l'écriture manuscrite...Et quasiment sans erreur: C'est impressionnant !
> NOTABILITY est plus abouti pour le mélange et le positionnement des types de saisies mais la transformation d'écriture n'est pas aussi aboutie et n'est surtout pas instantanée ce qui est préjudiciable aux vérifications/corrections.
> Par contre quand avec NEBO j'envoie la page par mail au format Word je l'entend partir mais le mail n'arrive pas à destination ??


Salut à tout.es,

Nebo est le meilleur pour la reconnaissance d’écriture. En effet, il appartient à MyScript, qui fournit GoodNotes par exemple.


----------



## fgfdgd (15 Juin 2019)

Ayé, j’ai mon iPad Air ! 

Je suis partagé entre Nebo, la seule application avec les fonctions reconnaissance d’écriture en direct, non destructive, et l’option amélioration du style de l’écriture et Notabilty pour sa polyvalence et la possibilité de dessiner des croquis.


PS: Personne n’a mentionné OneNote, personne ne l’a testé ?


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Juin 2019)

Une explication sur le mail NEBO qui n'arrive pas à destination ?
Peut-être faut il être inscrit ?
Merci.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Juin 2019)

PS: Personne n’a mentionné OneNote a dit:
			
		

> Tu as une démo explicative sur MAC ici:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpOHDvm1t7s
> et sur iPad, ici:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT5kjEIsFeY
> ...


----------



## fgfdgd (16 Juin 2019)

Je souhaite qu'il y est une 3ème option à suggérer ici. C'est toujours Goodnotes vs Notability et c'est les mêmes articles encore et tjs,  on? Personne n’utilise NEBO de façon régulière ? 

Ps: je viens de tester Notability et je déteste!
Très peu de choix de papiers, pas de reconnaissance du texte et elle fait ressortir tout les défauts mon écriture.


----------



## fgfdgd (16 Juin 2019)

Désolé pour les fautes et les phrases non verbales, mais j’ai encore du mal avec le clavier de l’iPad*


----------



## Petidej (16 Juin 2019)

Peut-être parce que GoodNotes et Notability sont deux référence et si tu souhaites une troisième solution il y a aussi notePlus qui est aussi un bon logiciel de prise de notes, après, je ne dis pas que NEBO n’est pas un bon logiciel mais pour les avoir essayé tous c’est Notability qui me conviens le mieux, comme quoi, heureusement qu’il en existe plusieurs pour que chacun y trouve celui qui lui conviens le mieux.


----------



## Chris K (17 Juin 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> Je souhaite qu'il y est une 3ème option à suggérer ici. C'est toujours Goodnotes vs Notability et c'est les mêmes articles encore et tjs,  on? Personne n’utilise NEBO de façon régulière ?
> 
> Ps: je viens de tester Notability et je déteste!
> Très peu de choix de papiers, pas de reconnaissance du texte et elle fait ressortir tout les défauts mon écriture.



Je ne dirai pas que j’utilises Nebo régulièrement mais j’arrive à une centaine de notes avec, beaucoup contenant des schémas.

Dans les appli de prises de notes manuscrites j’en n’ai pas trouvé une seule qui se suffit à elle même. C’est pour cette raison que j’en utilise plusieurs et c’est très bien ainsi.
J’ai dû rédiger un courrier manuscrit aujourd’hui. J’ai donc utilisé GoodNotes plutôt que Notes ou Nebo. J’ai imprimé et paf, fini. Courte réunion vendredi dernier, j’ai utilisé Notes. Etc.
J’avais aussi créé un modèle d’agenda 2019 pour GoodNotes que j’avais diffusé je ne sais plus où dans ce forum.

Je me souviens avoir testé OneNote pour le supprimer illico dans la même journée. Mais me souviens plus pourquoi.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Juin 2019)

Je reviens un instant sur NEBO:
Je voudrais l'utiliser pour gérer les AG, les contrôles de comptes... de mon logement.
Le Syndic me fournit des documents papier ou PDF que je désire scanner (en JPG) pour les inclure dans des cahiers pour pouvoir ensuite les annoter si besoin. Et là, ça se complique: j'envoie les scans jpg dans photo mais ils se déversent dans photo dans un ordre aléatoire que je ne comprends pas et que je ne peux pas modifier à postériori (?) (avant, dans iphoto, on pouvait modifier l'ordre de rangement des photos) et donc quand je veux les insérer dans le cahier NEBO en utilisant "+ > images" je ne vois que des vignettes peu reconnaissables et quasi impossible à différencier pour les inclure dans l'ordre dans le cahier. Et, si je les inclus dans le désordre je ne sais pas (mais est-ce possible) les réorganiser dans NEBO.
Des pistes pour m'aider ou bien ce n'est pas la bonne appli ?
Merci


----------



## Chris K (19 Juin 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je reviens un instant sur NEBO:
> Je voudrais l'utiliser pour gérer les AG, les contrôles de comptes... de mon logement.
> Le Syndic me fournit des documents papier ou PDF que je désire scanner (en JPG) pour les inclure dans des cahiers pour pouvoir ensuite les annoter si besoin. Et là, ça se complique: j'envoie les scans jpg dans photo mais ils se déversent dans photo dans un ordre aléatoire que je ne comprends pas et que je ne peux pas modifier à postériori (?) (avant, dans iphoto, on pouvait modifier l'ordre de rangement des photos) et donc quand je veux les insérer dans le cahier NEBO en utilisant "+ > images" je ne vois que des vignettes peu reconnaissables et quasi impossible à différencier pour les inclure dans l'ordre dans le cahier. Et, si je les inclus dans le désordre je ne sais pas (mais est-ce possible) les réorganiser dans NEBO.
> Des pistes pour m'aider ou bien ce n'est pas la bonne appli ?
> Merci



À mon sens Nebo n’est pas le bon outil pour ça.
Perso, pour ce genre de document j’utilise toujours le PDF (et si c’est un original papier, je scan en PDF). Ces documents sont classés dans iCloud (ou Dropbox) dans une structure de dossier et sous-dossier qui permet de retrouver mes petits.
Les fichiers PDF peuvent directement être annotés sur iOS sans logiciel spécifique (avec le Pencil de l’iPad Pro). Si c’est un document avec beaucoup pages, alors j’en importe une copie (je conserve toujours une version intacte sans note) dans PDF Expert qui permet également d’annoter mais aussi de naviguer plus facilement dans le document.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Juin 2019)

Merci de ta réponse.
J'ai envisagé cette solution (qu'au final je retiendrai peu-être si je n'arrive pas à solutionner l'ordre des photos) mais je cherchais une solution où les documents seraient stockés directement sur l'iPad car pas toujours possible de se connecter à icloud ou dropbox dans nos salles de réunion.


----------



## Chris K (19 Juin 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse.
> J'ai envisagé cette solution (qu'au final je retiendrai peu-être si je n'arrive pas à solutionner l'ordre des photos) mais je cherchais une solution où les documents seraient stockés directement sur l'iPad car pas toujours possible de se connecter à icloud ou dropbox dans nos salles de réunion.



L’application PDF Expert te permet de stocker en local. Faut penser à sauvegarder l’iPad...
À toi de voir ce qui te correspond le mieux.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Juin 2019)

OK, je vais voir avec PDF Expert ce que ça donne.
Merci pour ta contribution.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Juin 2019)

Au final je reste sur NEBO !
J'ai réussi à "dompter" l'injection" des fichiers en jpg et j'avoue que je déguste la capacité de ce logiciel à permettre de visualiser mais surtout d'annoter les fichiers: c'est un plaisir ! Pour gérer les dossiers d'AG et autres documents de gestion d'immeubles c'est au TOP. De plus tous ces fichiers/dossiers restent en local sur mon iPad ce qui est appréciable car je n'ai pas toujours accès au cloud.
Que du bonheur.


----------



## Chris K (19 Juin 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Au final je reste sur NEBO !
> J'ai réussi à "dompter" l'injection" des fichiers en jpg et j'avoue que je déguste la capacité de ce logiciel à permettre de visualiser mais surtout d'annoter les fichiers: c'est un plaisir ! Pour gérer les dossiers d'AG et autres documents de gestion d'immeubles c'est au TOP. De plus tous ces fichiers/dossiers restent en local sur mon iPad ce qui est appréciable car je n'ai pas toujours accès au cloud.
> Que du bonheur.



Parfait donc : l’essentiel est d’avoir trouvé l’outil qui te convient.


----------



## fgfdgd (25 Juin 2019)

Je ne lache plus Nebo pour mes cours même si il me manque certaines fonctions


----------



## fgfdgd (13 Juillet 2019)

Quelqu’un connaît-il Note Plus. Voici une review : https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OsguYbfCJO4 l’avantage pour moi de cette app, c’est d’améliorer mon écriture manuscrite (je suis dyslexique).


----------



## Petidej (31 Juillet 2019)

C’est étrange, mais il me semble avoir dit que le meilleur en reconnaissance d'écriture et le pus complet au jour d’aujourd’hui est Notability... mais bon Notes Plus et bien mais perfectible en reconnaissance d'écriture.


----------



## iDanGener (2 Août 2019)

Petidej a dit:


> C’est étrange, mais il me semble avoir dit que le meilleur en reconnaissance d'écriture et le pus complet au jour d’aujourd’hui est Notability... mais bon Notes Plus et bien mais perfectible en reconnaissance d'écriture.



Bonjour,
Si on exclut la possibilité de reconnaissance de caractères lors de l'écriture manuscrite, est-ce que Pages ne serait pas une (très) bonne application de prise de notes, avec sa possibilité d'insérer des images et des séquences audio ?


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Août 2019)

Il y a 2 mondes:
- Celui de l'écriture sur clavier et ses logiciels de traitements de textes + ou - pratiques/complets et universels
- Celui de l'écriture manuscrite avec ses APP + ou - pratiques/complètes et où la reconnaissance de caractères à une grande importance.
Tout dépend donc de ce qui t'est le plus facile/pratique/utile.
Chacun des mondes et dans chaque monde chacun des logiciels/APP a ses avantages et ses inconvénients: En fonction de tes besoins tu pourras apprécier l'un ou l'autre des mondes et les uns ou autres logiciels.
Fais des essais et garde celui des mondes/logiciel qui te convient le mieux.
Mais ne cherche pas à convaincre à tous prix les autres de ton choix.


----------



## bong (5 Août 2019)

Salut ! Je prends ce fil en cours : il faudrait que je puisse lire des pdf, les surligner, les annoter et les exporter. Idéalement, je préférerais DEVONthink que je connais bien, mais je n'ai pas pu tester la version iOS pro. D'où ma question : pour mon usage, de Goodnotes ou de Nebo, quelle est l'application qui conviendrait le mieux ? Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## roquebrune (11 Août 2019)

J’utilise Nebo que je trouve très bien fait


----------

